# Ticket For Un Ballo en Machera - Metropolitan Opera - TONITE - FREE



## FirelotusJB (Nov 19, 2012)

First, I am new to this forum, so forgive me if this is the wrong place to post this.

I have two orchestra seats to the Metropolitan Opera production of Un Ballo En Maschera tonight, and my friend cannot go.

I hate to have a ticket go to waste, and Im not looking to sell it, but offering it to someone on a forum like this that would appreciate it. MY first preference would be a musician or singer who cannot normally afford it, but will consider any opera lover.

Email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------

